# McKenzie's back from grooming



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Well she made it through - and the groomer said she did good. I love the long hair but she gets so hot so even though I didn't want it quite that short it will grow. Here's some pictures.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

*McKenzie's pictures*

I'll try again with the pictures.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

she looks great!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Awe she looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that she did so well. What a little love. She looks adorable.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody. She is just the best little girl.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They did a great job and she will feel much better with the shorter hair.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Her little pink bow enhances her new coif even more. Cutey-patooty!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I think that's a great length on her! She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Nyght (Jun 26, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anne - she looks beautiful. :wub: I know it's hard to take the plunge. I think they're so much cooler though. She really looks like she's in full coat next to Tyler. I went short and next cut I think I might even go shorter. It's such a breeze to groom him now.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Susan, thanks - she is so much easier to groom. I think I'll keep it short during the summer and let it grow out alittle in the winter.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks great !


----------

